

On State and Identity - jluxenberg
http://clojure.org/state

======
dasil003
Very clear thinking in this article. It almost makes me want to stop learning
Haskell and focus on Clojure.

~~~
raju
There is also Rich's "Are we there yet?" talk - HN Discussion here
[<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=938564>] that acts as a nice supplement
to this.

------
bitdiddle
excellent well written piece with a nice comparison to Erlang.

I'm wondering how readily I can incorporate clojure in my Java work in terms
of reducing the serious code bloat that often occurs due to enterprise scale
object proliferation.

